# My Puppys Ears Wont Stand?



## kaiser2011 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about when a pups ears will stand? He is 5 months old, and I have seen alot of pups his age and even younger with the ears already up? They did go up a few times at 3 months but kept flopping down. Im just wondering if they will ever stand or if Im just beeing inpatient lol.....


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Chance and Shane's ears went up and down, crossed over their heads and one up and one down for months. Each dog is different, but at 5 months should be starting to get up regularly. Ask your vet and the breeder. There is a brace that can be used, but don't know much about it. Others on here would probably have more info on that. Good luck!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

ask the breeder about taping them


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We bought Zeus at 5 months and both his ears were still down with occasional periods when they would pop up for a short period (minutes only). It wasn't until he was 8-9 months did they do the one up/one down routine for a few weeks before deciding to stay up all the time somewhere around 10 months or so. We rescued him from one of those "puppy stores who only deal with breeders" places so we couldn't honestly call a breeder to find out what was going on. We do have his papers from his breeder that the store gave to us but who knows if the information is correct. We only got him from that store bc we happened to stop in just to play and our guy had just been attacked by 2 of is pen mates and his muzzle was bleeding and had holes all over his face and bites out of his ears. After seeing him like that we couldn't leave him there to a fate unknown.

In anycase sometimes they just take time. If they stood earlier your pup may just be using all its energy for growing and they will pop when hes ready.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

WOW! 

Big Congrats for rescuing your pup! Lucky pup!


----------

